# Lagenandra thwaitesii basics ???



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

DogFish said:


> What are the basics one needs to know about this plant?
> 
> Do we treat it like a Crypt? or Like Anubus? How much light does it like? Growth rate?
> 
> ...


When I had them... I treated like a crypt. People says to not buried the rhizome but I usually half buried mine. They grow fine for me. They get gianormous if you give them room.

http://kryptokoryne.aquaticscape.com/2009/12/17/dividing-lagenandra-thwaitesii/


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks. 
That's what I'm looking for I'm reading both buried & not buried. So I want it straight from people that hear keep them. It sure looks like you should treat it like Anubus.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

I also experimented on one of the rhizome and buried it completely... they still grow fine. The root system was big too...


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

I grew one piece of rhizome under my 55g emersed setup and only the roots were burried. It got too big and I eventually sold the main rhizome and kept a small side shoot.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks guys. 
How fast does this one grow? Light requirements?

I git 3 coming so I'll try a few different cultures. One in my emerged tank, tw submersed, one in the darker corner of my 40g and one in a higher lighted area.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

;^) hope you enjoy them boss! Will be shipping to you tomorrow,

-Gordon


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Mine was grown in low to medium light/co2/ei dosing/eco complete. It grew the same pace as a crypt.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Gordon - Everything you've sent so far has been Very Nice, I'm sure these will be great plants.

PM sent


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

n00dl3 said:


> Mine was grown in low to medium light/co2/ei dosing/eco complete. It grew the same pace as a crypt.



Thanks that does help. Looking forward to growing them, they should look nice next to the C. Becketti forrest and the mass of Java trident.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

DogFish said:


> Thanks that does help. Looking forward to bring them, they should look nice next to the C. Becketti forrest and the mass of Java trident.


 Glad to help! Good luck with them. It is a very nice plant!


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

i find this plant grows successfully emersed and very fast. the dark green droopy leaves are the original leaves submersed form (gordon correct me if i'm wrong) and the light green leaves is the new growth. this after only three weeks planted. the submersed plant in my other tank grows more like a crypt... slooow lol.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Awesome boss! Those look great! 

Did you get them from me? :^)


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

ya man your plants are awesome! I was gonna PM you again, I have some crypt requests 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

thefisherman said:


> i find this plant grows successfully emersed and very fast...


Thanks for the pics. Tell us about your emerged tank. I'm interested how it compares to mine.


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

DogFish said:


> Thanks for the pics. Tell us about your emerged tank. I'm interested how it compares to mine.


its my pleasure  i'm a total noob tho dogfish, i'm sure my emersed setup doesn't come close to some of the dirt tanks i've seen in forum. i just started my emersed setup a couple months ago with scraps from my nano and 20L. i started experimenting with a dry start walstad bowl (which crashed when I flooded it btw lol). i then turned my 5g QT tank into an emersed tank until finally i have them in a 30B.

i love crypts of course and found success (knock on wood) with most of them. i had lucens, one cordata thailand and maybe one other melt completely, but i have faith they'll ressurect themselves soon lol.




Sent from my iPhone


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

C. Codata Thailand can be a bit fussy, I think it's about temp with that one.

I had my crypt in a 20L all planted in MTS, saran wrap top, light for 12hrs. They did o.k.

I pull them out, poted them in MTS in clay pots. Put those in the cleaned up, bare bottom 20L added 3" of water, a heater and an air stone. The temp stays around 80 degrees and the humidity around 90%. I open it 2Xs a day, mist the plants with aquarium water. So, far I've got better results.

So I'm hoping the Lagenandra thwaitesii will like that


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

i'm sure the lagenandra would love those conditions. i've been meaning to get a heater for my tank, it gets too cold at night in my basement after the photoperiod.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Mine is in a cold basement too. I'm switching out my 20L into a the 40 rimless I built. This one will sit on foam board insulation sheathing . I'll wrap 3 sides with the foam. and have a removable foam top/front for over night. It won't be pretty but it should work well.


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

sounds like a rare exotic VIP crypt spa to me lol, my plants want to move out! 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Maybe a good business opp. "Plant Spa"


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Received my plants from Gordon, looked great (thanks for the Bonus plant!). Planted a few in the back, one off to the side. Started to do some research and I'm finding conflicting grow reports about height? I've seen 15cm tall to 40-590cm tall? I understand conditions are a factor. That does seem like a crazy wide spread of adult height to me.

If I need to move stuff around I'd like to get that done now before they really get going. 

Also, am I understand that they grow in one direction off the rohzome? 

Thanks


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

the leaves i find are big but not as tall as spiralis and balansae. but mine just got planted recently so unsure of adult growth size. i'm prepared to move it to a deep rubbermaid as with my other
mother plants 


Sent from my iPhone


----------

